# My Mom's homestead would be perfect for you!



## HomegrownGirl (May 31, 2015)

This perfect small to medium size farm would be a great place to raise a family and a bunch of vegetables! 

The lot size is 163 X 600, which I believe is just over 2 acres. The house was built in 1920, is a 1904 square foot house and has 4 bedrooms and 2 full baths and a gardener's toilet in the basement! You can enter through the side door to the basement after a busy day gardening to wash up, instead of tracking dirt all through the house. The basement is unfinished, but roomy!

The house has well water, and a six year old furnace. The windows have been replaced, the house has vinyl siding, and the roof has been recently replaced! All of the major concerns of an older house have been taken care of for you!

There are a few outbuildings including a 2 car garage, brick well house and small livestock barn. Plenty of flat land ready for a garden and some animals to keep you company!

It is listed at only $134,900!

You can see the listing here: http://www.remax.com/realestatehomesforsale/18n-n-cr-2000e-paxton-il-60957-gid600038570914.html Please note the pictures on this listing are a not current, the front porch has sense been painted.

Here are some links to inside pictures (I couldn't figure out how to get the pictures to load using the photos link)

This lovely farmhouse has a full front porch, and you are greeted with beautiful wood columns in the front entry room. The house also features 5 panel pocket doors and solid wood floors. The front staircase leads to 3 bedrooms, and the back staircase leads to a smaller 4th bedroom (historically the maids quarters). 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9YPPdauY9t3Y3BoaFhjM3RYSk5ieUk2N3lrakd5cDBBUVdB/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9YPPdauY9t3MUg0b1dwOHN5blpUdjBNUUJxVGp5cjZDMjFN/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9YPPdauY9t3bzNWRmcxVkMzZ0pIdlB2T0w1X3dIMjBnRElj/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9YPPdauY9t3SGs1ZW1INnBzZTVZSDV6R29obDhTQXkwQmVF/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9YPPdauY9t3RE9reEJYMnA3M25sVXVuSGNWVGhHTVJKQ3Bv/view?usp=sharing

The Kitchen Ceiling is comprised of tin tiles painted white, trimmed with wood bead board! Adding to the charm of this house is an Awesome 1920s gas stove that works great! And if you have a lot of baking to do, there are 2 electric ovens under the back staircase, one is convection!

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9YPPdauY9t3RDJHU0lBZkhtSkpKS21wZVFBWnJJYW5aanBr/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9YPPdauY9t3RDJHU0lBZkhtSkpKS21wZVFBWnJJYW5aanBr/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9YPPdauY9t3MjkxR3RxMTZXakQ0OXNMZ0hFM0E1eWtpNFFj/view?usp=sharing

There is a cozy wood burning stove that keeps the house toasty warm, as well as a very energy efficient 6 year old furnace.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9YPPdauY9t3MGdnUVU1bFdVSFlIMTZteEZ1T0hhQml1dElz/view?usp=sharing


----------



## amygrimis (Oct 17, 2011)

Please PM me, interested to know more!


----------



## karenp (Jun 7, 2013)

I love the house and I have a passion for "back stairs"


----------



## HomegrownGirl (May 31, 2015)

The house is so charming! And quite large. The extra staircase is great, I grew up with a similar configuration and my sisters and I had a lot of fun racing up one and down the other...much to our mothers chagrin! :sing:


----------

